# Do Whispers Give You Chills?



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 13, 2010)

I dunno about the rest of you but I LOVE listening to people whisper. There's something about hearing words that lack an actual voice that can make me go crosseyed 

Anyway, there have been a lot of people on youtube posting videos of themselves whispering...most of them are not that good ><  but I've found a few people that I really enjoy listening to. They basically just whisper vlog on youtube. I find it really nice. I realize it's not for everybody lol I've had some people tell me it sounds creepy. Either way, let me know what you think. I hope it helps you relax like it does me ^^

[video=youtube;i0ZJaiAfI28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZJaiAfI28[/video]


Here's one with a female voice. This one likes to read from books.
[video=youtube;F6PjO3xkHvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6PjO3xkHvM[/video]


Heheh, tell me what you think.
**I couldn't decide where to post this...the mods can move it where they want**


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 13, 2010)

idk how to feel about this topic

whispers don't get me off is what I'm saying


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 13, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> idk how to feel about this topic
> 
> whispers don't get me off is what I'm saying



I'm...glad o.o


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

When you don't know where it's coming from yea, it kinda is.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> When you don't know where it's coming from yea, it kinda is.


 
I kinda try to put a face to it so it doesn't just sound like a random voice, but I could listen to this stuff for hours. There is also a lady named Lita on youtube who does massage videos. Her voice is <33

Here, maybe this will be a bit better
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hJMNUZY7uI


That reminds me...I really need a massage ;-;


----------



## Hellerskull (Aug 13, 2010)

I have no idea what whisper actually sound like. I can't tell if it give me chills or what not. 

BUT I learned how to whisper in speech Therapy few years ago. I did pretty good at it at least from what my therapist said.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 13, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> I have no idea what whisper actually sound like. I can't tell if it give me chills or what not.
> 
> BUT I learned how to whisper in speech Therapy few years ago. I did pretty good at it at least from what my therapist said.


 
I didn't know it was possible to not know how to whisper


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I didn't know it was possible to not know how to whisper


 She's deaf iirc


----------



## Hellerskull (Aug 13, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I didn't know it was possible to not know how to whisper


 
Nobody taught me how. Everyone always said to me, "Please be quiet!" or "Sssh!" and yet they whispered to each other. I couldn't tell if they actually talk or whisper from reading lip alone until my speech therapist taught me how because I was a little bit loud in the library where I normally had session with her in the back. 

Same with the singing part. I have no fucking clue how to hit notes. XD



> She's deaf iirc



*gives cookie* :V


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> She's deaf iirc


 
Oh :x
I feel stupid


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 13, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Oh :x
> I feel stupid


 
*pets you*

It happens.


----------



## Hellerskull (Aug 13, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Oh :x
> I feel stupid


 
don't be. It happens. xD


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2010)

*YES!* i posted a rave about that one time, and like, no one agreed. yes. i'm listening to some right now. i do every night i can't sleep, or on days when i'm kinda jittery to get smoother art done <3 it's without a doubt my favorite relaxation ever.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm pretty unaffected by them, but seeing you people make a big deal out of them kind of creeps me out.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 13, 2010)

:c


----------



## Sigma (Aug 13, 2010)

Strange, I never thought about whispering in that way before but no, I'm unaffected by it really.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2010)

They give me chills, but not the good sort.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm pretty unaffected by them, but seeing you people make a big deal out of them kind of creeps me out.


 This haha.
Just the title of the thread alone is pretty bad.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 13, 2010)

I love whispering in a totally non-sexual way (it's sad when your reputation makes it so you have to specify this). It's calming in a weird way. That's why I absolutely love listening to Let's Play(s) of Fatal Frame II. It's so calming, yet still a little creepy. Discernible voices in whispers make me get chills, and I like that feeling.  

Also, someone whispering in your ear = hawt.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 13, 2010)

Only if I'm trapped in a military, UAC base on Mars.


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, whispering seems to make me very relaxed. I swear it could put me in a trance. Whisper to me, and I'm yours for a while. lol


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

No. Whispering does not give me chills. Epic music/trailers do.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 13, 2010)

God, some of you people have such weird habits...


----------



## Dahso (Aug 13, 2010)

Normal whispering, nothing.

It certainly is attractive when you're cuddling or doin' something with your partner.  A soft and quiet voice barely rising above the relaxing, deep breaths of your partner.  *Day dreams.*  *Realizes that he's still posting.*

Whispers.  They're awesome.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 13, 2010)

It's some creepy/scary incoherent whispers that have an unsettling feeling to it then of course not.

I perfer to have people just talk in their normal voices to reduce the chance that I misunderstand it.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm pretty unaffected by them, but seeing you people make a big deal out of them kind of creeps me out.


 
it's pretty much the same as people who listen to ocean waves or stuff like that to sleep...just...ocean waves/rain/soft thunder just keeps me awake.


----------

